# Pillars of suspension bridges with observation decks



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

On the pillar of New Danube Bridge in Bratislava, Slovakia ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0001105 ) there is a restaurant, accessible for tourists by elevator. Is this the only observation deck on a pillar of a suspension bridge?









Pillar of the New Danube Bridge in Bratislava, Slovakia. In the cylindre of the top there is a restaurant accessible by elevator


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Tower Bridge in London, one of the first, if not the first. Tourists always think it's London Bridge!


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

Walter Taylor Bridge (Indooroopilly, Brisbane) - built 1936

From what I understand the towers at either end were designed to house the gatekeeper and maintenance workers. Up until a couple of years ago there was still somone living in it and maybe there still is.


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

A loud place to live!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

in fact :yes:


----------



## aCidMinD81 (Sep 11, 2002)

This one in Valencia designed by Calatrava will reach 125 metres and will have an observation deck on its top being able to see the entire City of Arts and Sciencies.


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Zhivopisny Bridge in Moscow carries under the top of the bow a structure, that was planned as a restaurant, but according to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhivopisny_Bridge it was never used for this purpose.


----------

